# How would you describe yourself in 5 words?



## Seducer of the Homeless

someone at school, well in movie terms likened me to 'Johnny Depp/Hannibal Lecter'

lol (btw, he is a total Quentin Tarantino :laughing


----------



## ginz

pain in the ass, annoying, thats 5 right?


----------



## Halla74

For ESTP me, the words are:
--------------------------------------
1. Vibrant
2. Resourceful
3. Resilient
4. Creative
5. Content

:happy:


----------



## entpreter

inquisitive
analytical
observant
goofy
erratic

(I'd add weird too, but everyone else on this thread took my idea : )


----------



## decided

From my perspective:


Curious / inquisitive
Imaginative / hopeful
Intuitive / discerning
Supportive / encouraging
Determined / decisive


But these are sometimes seen seen as:

Nosy
Naïve
Presumptuous
Meddlesome
Difficult


Others have said they see me as:

Wise
Off-beat
Cheerful
Friendly
Trustworthy


----------



## On the road to Damascus

Indelibly irreverent (I count this as one word)
Fun-loving
Poetic
Romantic
Adventurous:happy:


----------



## Reality Soldier

Fun-loving, empathetic, friendly, moral, idealistic


----------



## roxtehproxy

Surreal, Unpredictable, Reserved, Creative, Intellectual


----------



## porcupine

nerdy, fun-loving, contradictory, passionate, pleaser


----------



## sartreality

Passionate

Empath

Visionary

Abstract

Seeker


----------



## CrusaderOfTheHeart

I feel therefore I am


----------



## skycloud86

Analytical, Creative, Imaginative, Reserved, Deep.


----------



## faeriegal713

eclectic, morose, imaginative, avoidant, inspirable

several of those aren't strictly words, but let's pretend they are and that they are very closely related to the words from which I modified them, yes?


----------



## Shadow1980

ENFJ: I'm a brick.....house. (insert the running man here)


----------



## WickedQueen

My perspective: daring, blunt, intimidating, silly, protective

Others: funny, crazy, brave, weird, scary


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Exterminate Exterminate Exterminate Exterminate Exterminate!!!!!


----------



## Windette

Silly, adventurous, independent, cherishing, egoistic.


----------



## Map of your Head

I'd describe myself as:

Dreamy, Deep, Stubborn, Talented, Funny.


----------



## Buffichar

cute, sweet, twisted, weird.misunderstood:mellow:


----------



## snail

Tangled, imperfect, protective, gentle, complex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NubianINFP

Individualist, Creative, Underdog, Dreamer, Intellectual


----------



## HollyGolightly

Kind, Warm, Shy, Perfectionistic, Intuitive
:happy:


----------



## InvisibleJim

Mushroom, mushroom, badger, mushroom, snake. 

No but seriously, (was in the 'c' kind of mood)

Competitive, creative, capable, confident, centered.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

cute. but. is. quite. insane.


according to some girl at school


----------



## PeacePassion

supercalifragilisticexpialidotious.


----------



## Irisheyes

patient, kind, loyal, passive and empathetic


----------



## oxymoronic

Silly, Clumsy, Blubbering, Misunderstood, Idiot :crazy:


----------



## dragoon84

This guy, who is he?


----------



## HollyGolightly

Tired, tired, tired, tired, tired


----------



## sartreality

HollyGolightly said:


> Tired, tired, tired, tired, tired


awww I hope you got some sleep!


----------



## glitterincateyez

Understanding, Expressive, Intelligent, Thoughtful & Adventurous


----------



## osteri

explosive, perfectionist, competitive, adventurous, lazy


----------



## Scruffy

Don't worry NFs I wont stay long.

Confident, Athletic, Intelligent, Hilarious, Con-Artist.


----------



## snail

stinky, playful, lazy, amused, excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palimpsest

A bit of a weirdo... 

:crazy:


----------



## Kite

Lively, bright, playful, enthusiastic, direct.


----------



## Drake

Intelligent, driven, contemplative, competitive, corny


----------



## Blue Butterfly

I am total internal love.


----------



## CRCollegese

Different, Imaginative, Independent, Positive, Empathetic


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Unique, Imaginative, Creative, Quiet, Distracted.


----------



## BehindSmile

Currently: Sleepy, Content, Loving, Clean, Soft


----------



## HollyGolightly

Gentle, Devoted, Fearful, Temperamental, Quiet


----------



## SeekJess

Simple!

*Complex*

Silly

A_wkward_

lonely


----------



## Neonite

I need more than five.
:'P


----------



## snail

horny, nurturing, vulnerable, cuddly, cautious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevinaswell

Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch, winner.


----------



## addle1618

I am just another being.


----------



## Eowyn

Empathic, Curious, Shy, Intelligent, Enchanting


----------



## HollyGolightly

Lost, Strange, Faithful, Honest, Goofy :happy:


----------



## LivInGMyStory

adventurous,wild, lazy, soulful, deep, crazy, weird, boundless, lovable, cheery,smart,stupid, hypocrite,contradictory, and more


----------



## glitterincateyez

Dominant, Eclectic, Sensitive, Amusing, Dependable


----------



## djf863000

Calm, Shy, Sensitive, Loyal, Easy Going


----------



## Slider

Loyal, committed, silent, steady, strong. Maybe not "steady..."


----------



## snail

Disturbed, lazy, worried, hungry, horny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyGolightly

Motivated, nervous, thoughtful, quiet, tired.


----------



## susurration

reserved, playful, optimistic, lost, wandering.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Excited, excited, excited, excited, excited!


----------



## Ninja

OMG holly go somewhere else 

that's five words


----------



## Akrasiel

Logical, calculating, critical, apathetic, contradictory


----------



## snail

anxious, tired, crampy, crabby, bleh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ginraine

Eclectic, extroverted, amusing, creative and intelligent.


----------



## Narrator

Both ends of the limin.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Confident, Imaginative, Jokester, Calm, Sneaky*


----------



## Stryker

Creative, Mature, Real, Knowledgeable, Observant


----------



## Rourk

Non existent being in dream


----------



## Pandalium

hnn, this is a hard one of course... lets see..

*Protective* (over family and friends), *Disconnected* (always feel like im going to float up out of my body at any moment), *Introverted* (a lot more than most people i know, which i only know few people ), *Adrenalin* (for i always have moments were i feel like i am freaking out, my heart goes all wild and i feel like running, climbing, and climbing large buildings, sometimes i feel like going wild on someone, i never do though, probubly why i have this is because i have shell shock from bad abusive things in my past), *Idealistic* (well i dont really have to explain this one really roud


----------



## Moby

Funny, Charming, Bright, independent, creative


----------



## Danse Macabre

Squid, Umbrella, Parchment, Anger! and Wool.


----------



## amanda32

Nice, Kind, perceptive, sweet, sad (because people always dissapoint me)


----------



## Ignus

Exuberant, Annoying, Honorable, Kind, Lonely.


----------



## Zally

Lively, enthusiastic, impatient, empathic, open-minded.


----------



## WorldInk

All your nightmares coming true!


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Moody, Cool, Proud, Cautious, Quirky*


----------



## Palimpsest

Prefers the number four...


----------



## Minty

Shy, guarded, creative, deep, curious.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

The good 5 words

Perfectionist, Caring, Dreamer, Spiritual, Romantic

The bad 5 words 

Loud-mouth, Bad dressing, schmuck :crazy:


----------



## anon

eccentric, understanding/empathetic, procrastination (yeh, I'm the definition of it :crazy, conversationalist and annoyed


----------



## dumtacemus

creative, sensitive, moody, independent, multifarious


----------



## Highschool Pariah

The cake is a lie!!!!


----------



## Sunless

Storm in a teapot, yeah.


----------



## wolfberry

Discontent, unrealistic, dreamer, curious, destructive.


----------



## Daydream Believer

Comical, steadfast, gentle, introspective, artistic


----------



## TexanViking

Patriotic, loyal, loving, patient, just


----------



## gee8648

Searching, dreamer, loving, fun, adventurous


----------



## Cirelle

Intense, dreamer, healer, loving, hopeful


----------



## Daimai

ThatSteveDude said:


> Complex
> Odd
> Intelligent
> Quiet
> Friendly


Hmm.. seems somewh- ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD.


----------



## reu

insecure, giving, depressed, unhealthy, worthless


----------



## snowqueen

intense, romantic, deep, angry, loving


----------



## Zelemont

Chaos
Potential
Addicted 
Desperate
Lonely


----------



## kdm1984

imaginative, intense, loyal, innocuous, self-deprecating (hyphen counts for one :tongue


----------



## Preeb

Kind, reserved, loyal... lazy, dreamer


----------



## Zelemont

Milksteak, magnets, ghouls, people's knees


----------



## Staples

Interpreter, Curious, Adventurous, Sensitive, Intense


----------



## Calvaire

Passionate,Stubborn,loyal,open-minded,Open-hearted.


----------



## GrimmTeather

dreamer, artistic, anxious, aloof, sensitive


----------



## beth x

adept, hilarious, strange, creative, cretinous


----------



## hazzle92

Me: idealist, smart, strong-willed, emotional and dreamer.


----------



## Navis Amoris

*1.* Reserved
*2.* Religious
*3. *Empathic
*4. *Romantic
*5.* Short-fused


----------



## Kalifornia310

optimistic, hopeful, understanding, considerate, SPAZZY! ​


----------



## sensibly insensitive

optimistic, loyal, honest, random, self-sacrificial


----------



## ertertwert

I literally have no idea.


----------



## snail

Painfully aware of being separate.


----------



## Beyond_B

Weird, misunderstood, shy, complicated and confused.


----------



## Andy in G Minor

spiritual
empathetic
creative
intuitive
independent


----------



## ertertwert

Journey towards my raison d’être.


----------



## Younique

Spiritual
Creative
Unique
Dedicated
Imaginative

Can I add Loving to that? just one more please? Thanks!


----------



## Cerebro

empathic, compassionate, insightful, strict, melancholy


----------



## bigwilly

Loving
Intuitive
Humorous
Philosophical
Loyal


----------



## Theclassof2014

I am Darius Orion Daniels. I choose those 5


----------



## Zerosum

intelligent, strong,considerate,fun,unpredictable


----------



## Kiproco

At the moment, maybe;


"Anywhere out of the world"


----------



## unico

Sensitive, creative, imaginative, generous, and loving.


----------



## locofoco

"omg self no just stop"

or

imaginative, calm, quick, lazy, seeking


----------



## Splintered in Her Head

bizarre, caring, melancholic, hungry, mystical


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Tall, thick glass of love. :-D

(Oh so many ways to interpret that, now that I see it on the screen...)


----------



## Azure Bass

There're more than words here.


----------



## Apertureconspirator

Looking for the true Utopian


----------



## chasingdreams

random, weird, dreamy, curious, lonesome.


----------



## Celtic Dreams

Clouds Swirling Over Deep Water


----------



## doucette

Sensitive. Inside complex, outwards composed.


----------



## Matt Hancock

happy teeth said:


> How similarly would people of the same type describe themselves?
> 
> Hopefully we are ultimately far more different than we are similar.
> 
> Me: Dreamer, observant, spiritual, creative, compassionate


Dumb, Dumb, Dumb, Dumb, and Smelly.


----------



## cupcake90

weird, quirky, sweet, wired, confusing


----------



## xEmilyx

The coolest person in America

 jk


----------



## Michael Holyoak

Intuitive, Loving, Kind, Introverted, Content.


----------



## Olivia

None of your business, dammit.


----------



## rayray1

Adventurous, moody, loving, vulnerable, and persistent


----------



## charlotteg2761

introspective, listener, codependent, independent, pacifist,


----------



## Akbar2k7

Me: Random, Loving, Pompous, Manipulator and Nerd.


----------



## OnTheBrightside

thoughtful, naive, intelligent, quiet, procrastinator


----------



## Lblanc

abnormal, abrasive, intuitive, offbeat, penguins.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

humorous, curious, optimist, cerebral, empathetic


----------



## alujna

inquisitive, loving, a bit lazy...lol, reader (I read almost anything and everything) and loyal


----------



## Ćerulean

Authentic
Empathetic
Confidant
Intuitive
Elusive


----------



## Fyrespiral

Reliable, Flamboyant, Hyper, Loving, Sincere


----------



## boogerbetty

trusting, lazy, tolerant, silly, peaceful


----------



## Ace Face

Unpredictable, honest, impulsive, goofy, and stellar.


----------



## Finaille

I want a sandwich now :-3

Well, it's true!!

Versatile, emotional, weird, amusing, and caring


----------



## mercuriously

excitable, depressed, altruistic, self-analytical, curious



hmm....I think my five would change alot depending on my mood


----------



## Dashing

i am just another guy


----------



## Miso

*Empathetic*,* inquisitive*,* passionate*, *secure*, & *sentimental*.


----------



## Varyafiriel

sensitive, curious, idealistic, introverted, judgemental


----------



## Wisteria

Introverted
Selfish/Self Centered
Productive
Curious
Negative


----------



## kiwigrl

Believer, compassionate, honest, joyful, dreamer


----------



## gromkaka

Oldschool. Loner. Creative. Fun. Depressing


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

sensitive, musical, elegant, loving, curious


----------



## Ochi96

Peculiar. 
Dreamer.
Quiet.
Meditative.
Sensitive.


----------



## shazam

Sexy, hung, quiet, talented, impulsive.


----------



## chickydoda

Thoughtful, weird, lonely, young, religious


----------

